# Unroot 43V3R root?



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sending my phone back to Verizon for a replacement due to repeated data drops and freezing issues (even after the 893 update). The data drops were a little less from 886 but still in the unacceptable range. I know you can unroot using Pete's Motorola Root Tool. However, will this unroot forever root? I ask because this tool came out before forever root was released (this was one of the first rooting tools for this phone). Of course the tech on the phone went through his whole scripting thing and one of the things he said is "you would be subject to full retail price of the phone if it is found to be misused". So of course that got me thinking. I just want to remove all traces of root and once I do that I will run a factory reset and send it back. Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

The easiest way to return completely to stock is to flash the full FXZ for 5.5.893 in RSD Lite or just flash the system.img using moto-fastboot.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I haven't had success with RSD Lite ever. Has this method been pretty successful then? Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

you can also go to system/bin/mount.ext3.sh and deletethe lines at the end. forever root will be no more


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> you can also go to system/bin/mount.ext3.sh and deletethe lines at the end. forever root will be no more


Yes! Thank you I couldnt remember the location. Then I can unroot using petes tool but does that remove zerg rush and all the files from DHs process.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Yes! Thank you I couldnt remember the location. Then I can unroot using petes tool but does that remove zerg rush and all the files from DHs process?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

